# OEM or NON Hand-warmers... install experience?



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Anybody buy 2nd party hand warmers? E-bro, Raider (these are the Cheap Ones! I am sure the High Value ones work well)
I love them on the MC. I will check on my Motorcycle forums also. I know allot have done self install. I re-installed mine once.
I thought I would throw it out there.:smiley-confused009:
The dealer told me I could buy the warmers from Arien's for around $50-65. He mentioned they are a bit of a pain in the butt.
Has anybody installed them? How do you like them?
So I am going to start looking!
Any feed back would help.
thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have some cheap off ebay hand warmers for a year or two now. Still haven't put them on because the wiring is too thin (IMHO) and the on off switch is in a place I'd have to move it to actually use it. That and the switch is cheesy and not weather resistant. Was going to try and remove the cheap wire and chance soldering heavier on or maybe even using some rear window defogger grid repair to glue them on (it's conductive).
Just haven't got around to it. I had bought the cheapest ones so maybe something more expensive would be a better value. Right now, factory ones don't look so expensive and I'll likely buy the expensive ones for the Toro and the Ariens.
Live and learn.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

++++1 for Ariens heated grips so easy to add to your snowblower and they do make a huge difference in the cold. The electrical connections plug straight into your harness so I don't think you have to splice any wires.
If you do buy these just make sure you install the grips with the wire end
( the part of the grip that you slide on first ) that it does not interfere with
any levers you might have on your blower. These come with a toggle switch off/on works like a charm.

I added heated grips on my motorcycle ( Koso heated grips ) that have 5 heat settings and I have to say its the best thing I've added to my bike
besides new tires.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Do what I do up here in the real frozen tundra. get some of those ice armor mitts. and stick a bunch of those hot hand warmer thingy's in there. and that is how I roll on that 1.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/15737-need-heated-hand-grips.html


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I have some cheap off ebay hand warmers for a year or two now. Still haven't put them on because the wiring is too thin (IMHO) and the on off switch is in a place I'd have to move it to actually use it. That and the switch is cheesy and not weather resistant. Was going to try and remove the cheap wire and chance soldering heavier on or maybe even using some rear window defogger grid repair to glue them on (it's conductive).
> Just haven't got around to it. I had bought the cheapest ones so maybe something more expensive would be a better value. Right now, factory ones don't look so expensive and I'll likely buy the expensive ones for the Toro and the Ariens.Live and learn.


Why dont you just slap them on you could always rewire them in the off season in stead of giving yourself more work with out trying them.?k: If I remember correctly the bike had some chintzy wires and have held up for years now. :icon_scratch::hope:


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I've installed two sets of the Ariens OE grips. Not much to it. I've replaced the Ariens glue (Hysol) with Honda motorcycle grip glue and then pop rivet the grips in place. When I'm done, they're very secure.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

I know this is an older thread, but I have not found an answer to this. How warm for the hand warmers from Ariens get? I have a new Platinum SHO coming this week, and although I really didn't want/need the hand warmers, it comes with them. Will I be able to feel the warmth with a decent set of winter gloves on?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

The Ariens OEM heated grips get pretty toasty. With normal winter gloves at 20F, the grips can be a bit too warm. I've thought about adding a resistor and three position switch to have high and low power.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

BazookaJoe said:


> The Ariens OEM heated grips get pretty toasty. With normal winter gloves at 20F, the grips can be a bit too warm. I've thought about adding a resistor and three position switch to have high and low power.


Interesting. So if you didn't have gloves on, would you burn your hands, or not that hot.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

No, you won't burn your hands.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

No, the heated grips would not burn hands. Toasty yes, but not burn.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks. My wife said that if I had heated handwarmers she would use the snow thrower (I should have gotten that in writing from her) and just didn't want to hear a complaint that they burned her hands. Personally, nice heavy gloves have served me well my entire life of clearing out a driveway, so not sure I will even switch these on.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't have them on the MC but the snowmobiles have them and they are a necessity. I had previously swapped out the stock warmers on both my wife's and my snowmobiles with aftermarket RSI brand warmers. What a difference! I actually have to remind my wife to turn hers to the low setting or the grips get too soft. The sled that I had them on is gone and I am planning on putting them on the one that I have now. I wonder if these could be added to a snowblower? See the linky below:

GRIP HEATERS


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

never needed them on my sleds than they only went a 1/4 mile at a time,


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Got the new Ariens yesterday... turned on the warmers and didn't notice much heat off them. I also was running it at an idle speed, so maybe they need full power. I'll try them when I need to use the new unit.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, you will want full power to get full heat.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

captchas said:


> never needed them on my sleds than they only went a 1/4 mile at a time,


We've been out in some pretty cold weather. Warm hands are nice, especially for the wife. It seems its a lot easier to keep your hands warm rather then try and warm them up after their cold.


----------

